# False Worldly Love



## gurbanivichar (Jun 11, 2004)

Raag Dayv-Gandhaaree, Ninth Mehl: 
In this world, I have seen love to be false. 
Whether they are spouses or friends, all are concerned only with their own happiness. ||1||Pause|| 
All say, ""Mine, mine"", and attach their consciousness to you with love. 
But at the very last moment, none shall go along with you. How strange are the ways of the world! ||1|| 
The foolish mind has not yet reformed itself, although I have grown weary of continually instructing it. 
O Nanak, one crosses over the terrifying world-ocean, singing the Songs of God. ||2||3||6||38||47||


----------



## Arvind (Oct 12, 2004)

I guess, the feeling of 'Detached Attachment' comes via Naam Simran by discarding Haumai. Then there is only one thing in mind - Bahut janam bichuray the madho, eh janam tumhare lekhe - I was lost for so many births, now this birth is FOR YOU ONLY Karta Purakh.


----------



## etinder (Oct 12, 2004)

off hand the bani that comes to mind is 
from Anand Sahib

ey mn ipAwirAw qU sdw scu smwly ]
e*ae* man p*i**aa*r*i**aa* th*oo* sadh*aa* sach sam*aa*l*ae* ||
_O beloved mind, contemplate the True Lord forever._

eyhu kutMbu qU ij dyKdw clY nwhI qyrY nwly ]
e*ae*h*u* k*u*tta(n)b th*oo* j dh*ae*khadh*aa* chal*ai* n*aa*h*ee* th*ae*r*ai* n*aa*l*ae* ||
_This family which you see shall not go along with you._

swiQ qyrY clY nwhI iqsu nwil ikau icqu lweIAY ]
s*aa*thh th*ae*r*ai* chal*ai* n*aa*h*ee* th*i*s n*aa*l k*i*o ch*i*th l*aa**ee**ai* ||
_They shall not go along with you, so why do you focus your attention on them?_

AYsw kMmu mUly n kIcY ijqu AMiq pCoqweIAY ]
*ai*s*aa* ka(n)m m*oo*l*ae* n k*ee*ch*ai* j*i*th a(n)th pashh*o*th*aa**ee**ai* ||
_Don't do anything that you will regret in the end._

siqgurU kw aupdysu suix qU hovY qyrY nwly ]
sath*i*g*u*r*oo* k*aa* o*u*padh*ae*s s*u*n th*oo* h*o*v*ai* th*ae*r*ai* n*aa*l*ae* ||
_Listen to the Teachings of the True Guru - these shall go along with you._

khY nwnku mn ipAwry qU sdw scu smwly ]11]
keh*ai* n*aa*nak man p*i**aa*r*ae* th*oo* sadh*aa* sach sam*aa*l*ae* ||11||
_Says Nanak, O beloved mind, contemplate the True Lord forever. ||11||_


----------



## Arvind (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks etinder ji.

Why it is said that Anand Sahib should be recited by husband and wife together by reading alternate tuks? Is there any particular reason for this, or what I heard is wrong?

Regards.


----------



## etinder (Oct 13, 2004)

this is a new thing for me, never heard of that before.even can't think of the logic.


----------



## Arvind (Oct 13, 2004)

ok, I ll see if I may find that resource, which mentioned so, for our discussion.

Thanks.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 13, 2004)

Sevadaar ji,

As we discussed before that the journey is one's own and belongs to the individual. Husband and  wife can share the same goal but each has to walk on the path according to his/her own drum beat- Dasam Duar.

One can share goodness with others but only  after attaining it on his/her own with Worship, Work and Welfare - the 3 basic tenets of Sikhi.

In Christanity it is said that Jesus died for his followers. In Sikhi, each of us is the bearer of Gurmat Torch. No one dies for anyone else.

 The interesting part is that we say 'DO' paath not study Gurbani, which itself shows the  mechanical  ritual, an everday chore that we dread at times. 

'Doing' Paath together by each reciting one tuk is ok in a group which could be one's spouse or  anyone else. But it is just a baby crawl. In order for us to stand tall and be able to walk on our own we have to STUDY Gurbani albeit alone or with the fellow journeyman/woman.

Tejwant


----------



## Arvind (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Tejwant ji. I got your point about study of Gurubani and the individual journeys. And now, I dont think, I am going to look for the resource I mentioned before.


----------



## etinder (Oct 13, 2004)

I totally agree with tejwant veerji, that we all have to do our own share..its beneficial to have a sadh sangat, but still i strongly believe that its ur own learning, understanding and "dharaan" of baani that would matter at the end.

bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Arvind (Oct 14, 2004)

etinder said:
			
		

> "dharaan" of baani that would matter at the end.


What is dharaan?


----------



## etinder (Oct 14, 2004)

what i meant by "dharaan" is not just reciting and understanding the baani, but taking it a step further is adopting it and leading our lives according to that

gurufateh


----------



## Arvind (Oct 14, 2004)

oh ok. Got it. Thanks


----------

